# SO LONG FBIRIDES.......



## RELENTLESS C.C.

SO FBI IS GONE IF YOU NEED AIR RIDE PARTS OR FULL KITS CHECK US OUT WE ARE NOR CALS BIGGIST AIR RIDE SUPLYERS,
BLUE COLLAR AIR RIDE KITS.
AIR LIFT
AIRRIDE TECH, WE ARE IN THE TOP 10 IN SALE'S FOR THE US.
AVS
AIM
SLAMSPECIALTIES
VIAIR
FIRESTONE


WWW.AMERICANPASTIMES.COM
OUR CALL US @ 1800-397-9762-916-944-6600 ASK FOR POOR BOY JAY


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

IF YOUR LOOKING FOR AIRRIDETECH, I CAN GIVE YOU 10% OFF YOUR ORDER.
I ALSO HAVE SLAMS IN STOCK,


----------



## badcayne

so FBI went out of business?


----------



## baggedout81

Sorry sticking w/ the forum sponsor.


----------



## SuicidedRegal

Do you guys have the S-10 control arms like FBI did?


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

YEA ILL GET BACK TO YA, I SHOULD BE ABLE TO GETEM


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 28 2009, 01:31 PM~16111513
> *Sorry sticking w/ the forum sponsor.
> *


???


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Dec 28 2009, 06:47 PM~16113825
> *???
> *


How do you think this forum stay alive???Not by topic's but by sponsors


----------



## FLORES1960

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: fbimini.com still works....


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by FLORES1960_@Dec 28 2009, 11:10 PM~16117735
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  fbimini.com  still works....
> *


 DID YOU TRY THER NUMBER 1877-324-6464, ALL IM SAYING IS BE CAREFULL, THE RUMER ON THE STREET IS THET CLOSED DOWN, I WORKED THER FOR 4 YEARS, AND I AM STILL GOOD FRIENDS WITH SOME OF THE GUYS, MAYBE THER DOING WEB ORDER ONLY, I BUY A LOT OF PARTS FROM THEM VALVES ETC, I HAVENT BEEN ABE TO GET A HOLD OF ANYONE FOR 3 1/2 WEEKS NOW


----------



## SwangalangsNV

> _Originally posted by SuicidedRegal_@Dec 28 2009, 01:55 PM~16111695
> *Do you guys have the S-10 control arms like FBI did?
> *


My boys shop can get all ur needs
http://www.grantkustoms.com/


----------



## FLORES1960

<> SEVERED TIES <>


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@Dec 29 2009, 11:59 PM~16130163
> *My boys shop can get all ur needs
> http://www.grantkustoms.com/
> *


GRANT ROCK'S, BUT I HAVE STUFF IN STOCK AND DONT NEED TO ORDER OUT PARTS,


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by FLORES1960_@Dec 30 2009, 01:20 AM~16130918
> *<> SEVERED TIES <>
> *



1950 CHEV???????


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

ONCE AGAIN IM NOT TRYING TO F*** ANYONE ON HEAR ON PARTS AND ACC, IM JUST SAYING WE HAVE A FULL STOCK OF AIR RIDE PARTS AND KITS IN SACRAMENTO, IVE BEEN IN THE AIR RIDE GAME FOR ABOUT 8 YEARS NOW, WE ARE A FULL BLOWN HOT ROD SHOP WE HAVE BEEN ROCKN AIR RIDE NOW FOR THE LAST 5 YEARS AND JUST BE CAME TOP TEN IN SALES FOR AIR RIDE TECH, THANKS POOR BOY JAY.. WWW.AMERICANPASTIMES.COM


----------



## FLORES1960

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Dec 30 2009, 10:39 AM~16133541
> *GRANT ROCK'S, BUT I HAVE STUFF IN STOCK AND DONT NEED TO ORDER OUT  PARTS,
> *



Grants is the best! Hands down!!! He makes the sheet metal templates you have in stock. :roflmao:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by FLORES1960_@Dec 30 2009, 09:02 PM~16139310
> *Grants is the best! Hands down!!! He makes the sheet metal templates you have in stock.  :roflmao:
> *



TRUE... YOU CANT F*** WITH THER FAB WORK........


----------



## spider97

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@Dec 29 2009, 11:59 PM~16130163
> *My boys shop can get all ur needs
> http://www.grantkustoms.com/
> *




x2 :cheesy: and dont forget about that loco steve at cando


----------



## dB Zac

Man Jay, the bodys still warm LOL


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

HEY HOMMIES JUST GOT BACK FROM JASPER IN @ AIR RIDE TECH, IF YOU GUYS NEED AIR COME IN THE SHOP OR I CAN UPS AS WELL, I HAVE ALL KINDA KITS IN STOCK NO B.S.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

BY THE WAY ALSO HAVE IN STOCK,
VINTAGE AIR
ZOOPS
HAYWIRE
AMERCIAN AUTO WIRE
ALDAN
AUTOMETER
BALLS ROD &CUSTOM
BILLS HOTROD
GENNIE SHIFTER
LOKAR SHIFTER
FATMAN
SOCAL
MONNEYES
MASTER POWER BRAKE
HAGAN
LECARRA
MAGNUM AXEL
MARCH
SANDERSON HEADERS
TCI
US RADIATOR
VDO
WALKER
WIWOOD
DYNAMAT
HEIDTS
POR 15
TANKS
ENOS
BE COOL
DIAMOND BACK TIERS
COKER TIRE
EXCALIBUR
SPEEDWAY
MR. ROADSTER
SPAL FANS
BOESE
IDIDIT
BORGESON
AUTOLOC
FLAMING RIVER
RPC SPECTOR
COOLFLEX
NO LIMIT ENG
JET HOT
GRIFFIN
COME IN AND CHECK US OUT, THANKS POOR BOY JAY


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

*HEY GUYS JUST WANT TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW WE CARY ASTRO SUPREAMS, AND MCLEAN WIRE WHEELS AND THEY ARE REDOING THE 36 SPOKE WHEEL*


----------



## ShibbyShibby

I'm looking to buy a Vintage Air unit for my 64 Impala

What's a Gen II Compac worth?


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 22 2010, 12:00 PM~16376110
> *I'm looking to buy a Vintage Air unit for my 64 Impala
> 
> What's a Gen II Compac worth?
> *


 ok the 64 kit is the vin air sure fit kit part #961064 complet kit 1,299.00 + ship
ill hook up all my lay it hommies with a 10% discount www.americanpastimes.com or just call me at the shop poor boy jay 916-944-6600


----------



## ShibbyShibby

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jan 22 2010, 02:22 PM~16377385
> *ok the 64 kit is the vin air sure fit kit part #961064 complet kit 1,299.00 + ship
> ill hook up all my lay it hommies with a 10% discount www.americanpastimes.com or just call me at the shop poor boy jay 916-944-6600
> *



Well that's the thing I'm not looking to buy the 64 kit. Most of the kit I would end up throwing away. I want to buy a Gen II Compac and custom mount it myself on the backside of my shaved firewall. From there I'll collect the remaining pieces to complete the A/C. I've already got the 508 polished Sanden as well. 

Just a quote on the Gen II Compac for now. I appreciate the 10% discount thank man!


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Jan 22 2010, 02:47 PM~16377634
> *Well that's the thing I'm not looking to buy the 64 kit. Most of the kit I would end up throwing away. I want to buy a Gen II Compac and custom mount it myself on the backside of my shaved firewall. From there I'll collect the remaining pieces to complete the A/C. I've already got the 508 polished Sanden as well.
> 
> Just a quote on the Gen II Compac for now. I appreciate the 10% discount thank man!
> *


 VERRY COOL CALL ME WE CAN DO THAT AND I HAVE IT IN STOCK READY TO SHIP, PBJ


----------



## luxurylows

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 28 2009, 01:31 PM~16111513
> *Sorry sticking w/ the forum sponsor.
> *



x2


----------



## My63impala

Fuck you FBI Rides is the shit


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jan 22 2010, 03:32 PM~16377961
> *Fuck you FBI Rides is the shit
> *


 OK LAY IT LOW GANG"STAR" TRY CALLING THEM 877-324-6464


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

ONCE AGAIN IM NOT SHIT TALKING ON ANY OUTHER SHOPS IM JUST TRYING TO HELP OUT SOME HOMMIES, IVE BEEN A MEMBER OF L.I.L. FOR OVER 6 YEARS YEAR NOW THIS IS MY 2ND ACC, I JUST THOUGHT AS A CARCLUB MEMBER THER IS ALWAYS ROOM FOR A GOOD DEAL ON PARTS.....THANX POORBOY JAY


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jan 22 2010, 02:49 PM~16377660
> *VERRY COOL CALL ME WE CAN DO THAT AND I HAVE IT IN STOCK READY TO SHIP, PBJ
> *



HEY HOMMIE I HAVE THE GEN2 IN STOCK READY TO SHIP PART#68000-VUZA
$425.00+SHIP,


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jan 22 2010, 03:32 PM~16377961
> *Fuck you FBI Rides is the shit
> *



THEY WERE , THEY ARE OUT OF BUISNESS HOLMES...


----------



## My63impala

they will be back they gave me better deals then you ever could quit trying to steal there business


----------



## 16474

The O.G PoorBoys Club Is Out Of Upstate New York...Over 25 Years Of Customs
When did you guys get started?


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 24 2010, 11:02 AM~16393769
> *The O.G PoorBoys Club Is Out Of Upstate New York...Over 25 Years Of Customs
> When did you guys get started?
> *


my chapter started 13 years agao, thats cool do you have any info on them 
. we have a cali chapter, al,detroit,floridal and tenn,


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jan 23 2010, 02:53 PM~16386910
> *they will be back they gave me better deals then you ever could quit trying to steal there business
> *



OK GANG(STAR) you win your the lay it low tuffguy. i never said not to buy parts from anybody just trying to help out some hommies on parts, like i said befor i used to work for fbi and im still good friends with phill, john marshal worked ther as well, he is now with air ridetech,


----------



## [email protected] Lift

You have friends?!


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by [email protected] Lift_@Jan 26 2010, 02:01 PM~16417894
> *You have friends?!
> *


 THANX HOMMIE, STILL BUMED THE WIFE AND I DIDNT GET TO SEE YA WHEN WE WER IN (IN) AT AIRRIDETECH


----------



## My63impala

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Jan 26 2010, 01:57 PM~16417847
> *OK GANG(STAR) you win your the lay it low tuffguy. i never said not to buy parts from anybody just trying to help out some hommies on parts, like i said befor i used to work for fbi and im still good friends with phill, john marshal worked ther as well, he is now with air ridetech,
> *


Ok JACK(ASS) if your not trying to steal business then why the hell do you put SO LONG FBIRIDES as your title your a low life piece of shit you have to put other company's down to make yours look better? I will never buy a damn thing from you and hope no one does *stick to the site sponsor*. as for POORBOYS wont last :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jan 26 2010, 09:59 PM~16424090
> *Ok JACK(ASS) if your not trying to steal business then why the hell do you put SO LONG FBIRIDES as your title your a low life piece of shit  you have to put other company's down to make yours look better? I will never buy a damn thing from you and hope no one does stick to the site sponsor. as for POORBOYS wont last  :biggrin:
> *


First off, what don’t you get about fbi being gone, there’s no business to steal if there out of business. I too used to be a loyal customer and friend of the staff at fbi, now that there gone American Past times and PBJ got me covered and then some. Fucking lay off, If you don’t have to shop there. Oh and what the hell do you know about The Poor Boys, Quit talking out off your ASS! They put on one of the biggest, craziest car shows on the west cost, hell fuck that, in the US. Other shows are getting smaller and cutting their tour dates, while they just keep getting bigger. Like it or not asshole Poor Boys & American Past Times are here to stay! :biggrin:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

wow thanks hommie.......


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

JUST A SNEEK PEAK OF SOME AIRRDIE PARTS...IVE ALWAYS GOT YOUR AIRRIDE NEEDS IN STOCK...


----------



## saltyroads

Too bad you guys are so far from me. Everywhere out here is nothing but hick lift truck shops. I havent found any good shops out in the midwest yet.


----------



## SwangalangsNV

I need a price on one of them airride tech digital boxes poor boy


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by saltyroads_@Feb 3 2010, 09:31 PM~16506057
> *Too bad you guys are so far from me.  Everywhere out here is nothing but hick lift truck shops.  I havent found any good shops out in the midwest yet.
> *


I CAN SHIP UPS NO PROB


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@Feb 3 2010, 11:41 PM~16507664
> *I need a price on one of them airride tech digital boxes poor boy
> *




THIS ONE ?? ALL GIVE YOU 10% OFF YOUR ORDER CALL ME @ AMERICANPASTIMES 916-944-6600 POOR BOY JAY


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

I HAVE 58-64 IMP BOLT IN BRACKETS. THIS IS MY 62 . ITS ON A FULL RIDETECH KIT, FROM AIRRIDETECH


----------



## My63impala

i hate to say it but that's a a sick 62 very clean


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Feb 4 2010, 08:48 AM~16509469
> *i hate to say it but that's a a sick 62 very clean
> *



thanx hommie, i was look at your car as wel verry cool what are you doing for wheels ? im selling the 15'' chrome smoothies off my 62 w/ the bullet caps. $ 250.00 if you want them, i can ship them out ups..


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

hey guys i just got the last batch of the blitzluft 1/2'' valves. in stock .


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

hey guys if you dont have a acc with ridetech or air lift co, give me a call i can do 10% off ther price, thanx poor boy jay :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C.+Feb 2 2010, 06:46 PM~16492819-->
> 
> 
> 
> wow thanks hommie.......
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no prob
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-My63impala_@Feb 4 2010, 08:48 AM~16509469
> *i hate to say it but that's a a sick 62 very clean
> *


wow didnt expect you to be the bigger person, props to you and your 63, exept for your wheels. lol :biggrin:


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Feb 4 2010, 12:03 AM~16507811
> *I HAVE 58-64 IMP BOLT IN  BRACKETS. THIS IS MY 62 . ITS ON A FULL RIDETECH KIT, FROM AIRRIDETECH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Lookin Clean!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

price on the 1/2 inch air valves and psi..thanks


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 6 2010, 06:59 AM~16530324
> *price on the 1/2 inch air valves and psi..thanks
> *


 250 PSI $40.00


----------



## My63impala

looking for spokes


----------



## supremes

jay, i got a 59 impala and will be buying some air bags this week, because of the great car show "midnight mass' your club throws i will be coming to talk to you(plus the discount you mentioned) are you there on saturdays?


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

YEA HOMMIE, GOT YOU COVERED


----------



## ROSunshine

JAY, I'LL BE COMING IN TOMARROW TO PIC UP MY REAR AIR SETUP! FINALY!


----------



## tko_818

ey jay, how much for those 64 impala bolt in bag brackets, front and rear? btw does anyone make a bolt in front shock mount or not?


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

HEY GUYS, JUST GOT TO WORK ILL GET YOUR $'S IN A FEW, IM @ THE SHOP 9-5 TUES---FRI & SAT 9--3 IF HAVE ANY QUESTIONS YOU GUYS CAN HIT ME UP ON MYSPACE OR JUST CALL MY CELL 916-628-9188


----------



## [email protected] Lift

Slacker you should be working Mondays


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by [email protected] Lift_@Feb 9 2010, 11:34 AM~16560499
> *Slacker you should be working Mondays
> *



HELL NO THATS MY XBOX LIVE DAY, ''MW2''


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by tko_818_@Feb 8 2010, 06:22 PM~16552608
> *ey jay, how much for those 64 impala bolt in bag brackets, front and rear? btw does anyone make a bolt in front shock mount or not?
> *


 YO JUST SENT YOU A PM ON THE BAG KIT $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## lowriderbob

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Jan 23 2010, 02:53 PM~16386910
> *they will be back they gave me better deals then you ever could quit trying to steal there business
> *


I FBI would have stopped SCREW'N all the local shops they could have kept alot of business. I delt with them for years then they got shit parts (thomas for example) and sold to anyone at wholesale. Which is shit but what ever I got better deals going outside the area and now where are they. :thumbsdown: Sorry to see them go but the writing has been there for a while. I am still in business www.thehopshop.net and my supplier ships same day. P.S what up Jay, nice to see ya at past times. I have sent a few peps that way. Just my opinion :biggrin:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Feb 10 2010, 01:55 PM~16573207
> *I FBI would have stopped SCREW'N all the local shops they could have kept alot of business.  I delt with them for years then they got shit parts (thomas for example) and sold to anyone at wholesale.  Which is shit but what ever I got better deals going outside the area and now where are they. :thumbsdown:  Sorry to see them go but the writing has been there for a while. I am still in business www.thehopshop.net and my supplier ships same day.  P.S  what up Jay, nice to see ya at past times.  I have sent a few peps that way.  Just my opinion :biggrin:
> *


 THANX HOMMIE, I FEEL YA I FEEL SORRY FOR THE GUYS WHO LOST THER JOBS. BUT ITS GETTING OLD HAVN CUSTOMERS FROM FBI CALL ME TO SEE HOW TO GET THER PARTS THAT REALY SUCKS, AND IT REALY HURTS ALL THE SHOPS OUT THER AS WELL. YO IF I DONT HAVE IT ILL WILL FIND IT FOR YA AND IF WE DONT CARY IT ILL SEND YOU TO WHO EVER HAS THE PARTS YOU NEED, WE ARE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER, CUSTOMERS, STORES, WEB GUYS ETC THANX PBJ


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

ttt, ILL BE OUT AT THE SACRAMENTO AUTO RAMA THIS WEEKEND.. IF YOU NEED PARTS CALL ME ILL BRING THEM OUT...POOR BOY JAY..916-944-6600


----------



## getto

yo what you doin on lokar throttle cables, polished not the black ones?? lemme know shipped to 06762 <ct> also i need power steering bracket polished, jus stuffed a polished up small blocjk into my doored and chopped s10 and tryin to make it right....get at me with sum prices im lookin hard as im sellin the trailer next week and will be rollin in a small pile of dough to waste on the truck and if the prices are good i will support the lil guy instead of a big company, and i also was a lil screwed by fbi but in the long,long,long run they straightened it out, prolly once they started carin more bout the customer service, oh ps 6duece is cleannnnnn.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by getto_@Feb 17 2010, 02:12 PM~16641489
> *yo what you doin on lokar throttle cables, polished not the black ones?? lemme know shipped to 06762 <ct> also i need power steering bracket polished, jus stuffed a polished up small blocjk into my doored and chopped s10 and tryin to make it right....get at me with sum prices im lookin hard as im sellin the trailer next week and will be rollin in a small pile of dough to waste on the truck and if the prices are good i will support the lil guy instead of a big company, and i also was a lil screwed by fbi but in the long,long,long run they straightened it out, prolly once they started carin more bout the customer service, oh ps 6duece is cleannnnnn.
> *


HEY HOMMIE HEAR IS SOME $ ON YOUR PARTS 
LOKAR #TC-1000HT $46.00

ZOOPS POWER STEERING BRACKET POL #ZPS 8010 $120.00 LWP OR SWP ? 
BILLET SPECIALITIES P/S BRACKET WITH PULLEY #BSP 12120 $ 160.00 LWP OR SWP?
BILLS POWER STEERING BRACKET CHROME # BHR 303 $ 105.00 LWP & SWP

ILL HOOK YOU UP W/ 10% OFF YOUR ORDER OR FREE SHIPPNIG
GIVE ME A CALL AT THE SHOP 916-944-6600, OR HIT UP THE CELL 916-628-9188


----------



## foey

http://www.fbirides.com/home.asp

 does this go through to you guys now?


----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Dec 29 2009, 02:38 PM~16122963
> *DID YOU TRY THER NUMBER 1877-324-6464, ALL IM SAYING IS BE CAREFULL, THE RUMER ON THE STREET IS THET CLOSED DOWN, I WORKED THER FOR 4 YEARS, AND I AM STILL GOOD FRIENDS WITH SOME OF THE GUYS, MAYBE THER DOING WEB ORDER ONLY, I BUY A LOT OF PARTS FROM THEM VALVES ETC, I HAVENT BEEN ABE TO GET A HOLD OF ANYONE FOR 3 1/2 WEEKS NOW
> *


hmmm i think i remember you!!! didnt you use to be on here back in the day when you worked for fbi (poorboyjay) back then wasnt it


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Feb 28 2010, 04:06 PM~16751076
> *hmmm i think i remember you!!! didnt you use to be on here back in the day when you worked for fbi  (poorboyjay) back then wasnt it
> *


that name sounds familiar.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

YEP THATS ME I CANT REMEMBER MY OLD EMAIL OR PASS WORD DANG IT,
I WORKED FOR FBI FOR 5 YEARS & MOVED ON TO AMERICANPASTIMES, 


so i heard a RUMOR that fbi may reopen under a new name but they are just going to do steel parts, ""LIKE I SAID RUMOR"" :wow: 


I DID BUY A LOT OF THER PARTS RIGHT BEFORE THEY SHUT IT DOWN...

I KINDA HOPE THEY DO I WOULD LIKE TO GET A HOLD OF SOME FULLSKIN COMBOS AND ROLL PANS FOR EARLY TRUCKS AND STOCK THEM IN THE SHOP.

HEAR IS THE CAR I WAS ROCKN BACK THEN, IT ALSO FEATURED IN LOW LIFE VID


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by foey_@Feb 26 2010, 01:37 PM~16734585
> *http://www.fbirides.com/home.asp
> 
> does this go through to you guys now?
> *


 NO, BUT I DO HAVE FBI VALVES AND BRACKETS IN STOCK


----------



## lowlow1964

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Feb 5 2010, 01:46 PM~16521548
> *thanx hommie, i was look at your car as wel verry cool what are you doing for wheels ? im selling the 15'' chrome smoothies off my 62 w/ the bullet caps. $ 250.00 if you want them, i can ship them out ups..
> *


with the tire??


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by lowlow1964_@Mar 1 2010, 05:06 PM~16763371
> *with the tire??
> *



SORRY HOMMIE I SOLD THEM TO MY POPS FOR HIS CAR...


----------



## mrbplace

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Mar 1 2010, 05:13 PM~16762984
> *YEP THATS ME I CANT REMEMBER MY OLD EMAIL OR PASS WORD DANG IT,
> I WORKED FOR FBI FOR 5 YEARS & MOVED ON TO AMERICANPASTIMES,
> so i heard a RUMOR that fbi may reopen under a new name but they are just going to do steel parts, ""LIKE I SAID RUMOR"" :wow:
> I DID BUY A LOT OF THER PARTS RIGHT BEFORE THEY SHUT IT DOWN...
> 
> I KINDA HOPE THEY DO I WOULD LIKE TO GET A HOLD OF SOME FULLSKIN COMBOS AND ROLL PANS FOR  EARLY TRUCKS AND STOCK THEM IN THE SHOP.
> 
> HEAR IS THE CAR I WAS ROCKN BACK THEN, IT ALSO FEATURED IN LOW LIFE VID
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



FBI wasnt worth a shit back then and if they open now they still aint worth a shit. Took me 6 months to to get all the pieces for my first setup back then. they always selling stuff they dont have in stock and would never tell you that when you ordered it. Until 2 weeks later your wondering why your shit aint showed up.
THEN I FOUND AAC they had what i wanted when i wanted it. At the best damn prices, they would always beat anyones


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Mar 2 2010, 05:51 PM~16775262
> *FBI wasnt worth a shit back then and if they open now they still aint worth a shit. Took me 6 months to to get all the pieces for my first setup back then. they always selling stuff they dont have in stock and would never tell you that when you ordered it. Until 2 weeks later your wondering why your shit aint showed up.
> THEN I FOUND AAC they had what i wanted when i wanted it. At the best damn prices, they would always beat anyones
> *



DUDE TRUST ME I KNOW THATS WHY I LEFT, BUT I STILL HAVE A LOT OF CUSTOMERS THAT WANT ROLL PANS,


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

HEY GUYS I HAVE A LAY IT LOW SALE ON CHECK IT OUT

CHROME WATER PUMPS , SBC SHORT WATER PUMP $100.00

CHROME HEADERS, SBC HUGGER STYLE $ 190.00

BLACK POWDER COAT SBC HUGGER STYLE $79.00

COATED STYLE HEADERS SBC $ 190.00

CHROME 100 AMP 1 WIRE GM ALTERNATOR'S $90.00

COOL FLEX STYLE POL STAINLESS STEEL RADIATOR HOSE KIT 48' FOR UPER AND LOWER HOSES $ 90.00


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## [email protected] Lift

Place looks nice bro!


----------



## TheWord

It's a nice shop. I went there last week but they said they can't change out my steering wheel on my 1994 caprice. I was a little disappointed.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by TheWord_@Mar 5 2010, 04:18 PM~16807434
> *It's a nice shop. I went there last week but they said they can't change out my steering wheel on my 1994 caprice. I was a little disappointed.
> *



YO SORRY I WASNT THER, I WAS BACK IN TEXAS AT A VIN AIR, ''RIDTECH'' AND AMERICAN AUTO WIRE DEALER MEETING'S,

I HAVE YOUR ADAPTER ITS FROM LECARRA PART # B-26448 $ 76.00
IT FOR A GM COL AIR BAG IT A 9 BOLT HOLE, FOR USE W/ BILLET SPEC STEERING WHEELS OR ANYTHING 9 BOLT.. HIT ME BACK OR CALL ME ILL HOOK YOU UP BIG TIME FOR THE F... UP THANKS POOR BOY JAY


----------



## TheWord

I'll stop by again next week when your around. Thanks for getting back to me. That's what I call service.


----------



## snackpack

Jay's "It" around here.He always has what I need and gives me the best price he can.Very knowledgable with tons of resources for install.Not to mention hosts THEEEE!!! car show/party!!

Thanks Jay


----------



## supremes

poorboy jay, thanks for hooking me up with the air bag setup for my 59 impala, to all on here check him out he did exactly as he said on pricing, and if you have questions just ask him, i had alot of questions on airbags and other custom car acceseries and he took the time to answer all, thanks again jeff


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by supremes_@Mar 10 2010, 09:48 PM~16856031
> *poorboy  jay, thanks for hooking me up with the air bag setup for my 59 impala,  to all on here check him out he did exactly as he said on pricing, and if you have questions just ask him, i had alot of questions on airbags and other custom car acceseries and he took the time to answer all,    thanks again jeff
> *



ANYTIME, JUST BRING THAT CAR BY THE SHOP SO I CAN SEE THAT BAD BOY..


----------



## REV. chuck

lowriders supporting a hot rod shop



:0 

shop does look nice as fuck. clean unlike alot of shops ive seen


----------



## SwangalangsNV

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Mar 2 2010, 07:28 PM~16776435
> *DUDE TRUST ME I KNOW THATS WHY I LEFT, BUT I STILL HAVE A LOT OF CUSTOMERS THAT WANT ROLL PANS,
> *


Why dont you hit up grants kustoms for you roll pan needs? Im sure they can get you what u need


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by SwangalangsNV_@Mar 10 2010, 11:54 PM~16857450
> *Why dont you hit up grants kustoms for you roll pan needs? Im sure they can get you what u need
> *


 TRUE , THATS WHO I SEND PEOPLE IF THERE LOOKING FOR A ROLL PAN NOW.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 10 2010, 11:49 PM~16857421
> *lowriders supporting a hot rod shop
> :0
> 
> shop does look nice as fuck.        clean  unlike alot of shops ive seen
> *


 THANKS HOMMIE, ITS ALL THE SAME SHIT JUST DIFFERENT WHEELS,


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

YO GOT THE NEW WHEELS ON GETING READY TO FLAKE OUT THE ROOF


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Mar 11 2010, 01:55 AM~16857791
> *THANKS HOMMIE, ITS ALL THE SAME SHIT JUST DIFFERENT WHEELS,
> *


im a rodder myself 


 but i like all cars done tastefully of course


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 11 2010, 03:07 PM~16862737
> *im a rodder myself
> but i like all cars  done tastefully of course
> *


 SAME HEAR, BUT MY HART IS W/ 60'S CUSTOMS


----------



## FLORES1960

Can you PM me a price on a steel (paintable) IDIDIT/ FLAMING RIVER TILT column (Column shift) for my 1960 Impala. shipped to 92583

also do you have the ASCO nickle plated 3/8's valves?


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:wave: 

Whatup Jay? Long time no hear from.... Hey man, I'm looking for a viair 480 along with a 5 gallon (fat) d.o.t. tank? Hit me up on a PM. Thanks bro. :biggrin:


----------



## snackpack

Here she is! Got whole system from Jay! Big "UP" to Dan "Air bag man" in orangevale


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by FLORES1960_@Mar 12 2010, 04:38 AM~16868247
> *Can you PM me a price on a steel (paintable) IDIDIT/ FLAMING RIVER TILT column (Column shift) for my 1960 Impala.  shipped to 92583
> 
> also do you have the ASCO nickle plated 3/8's valves?
> *


 YO YO YO PM SENT , THANKS PBJ :biggrin:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 12 2010, 05:56 AM~16868436
> *:wave:
> 
> Whatup Jay? Long time no hear from....  Hey man, I'm looking for a viair 480 along with a 5 gallon (fat) d.o.t. tank?  Hit me up on a PM. Thanks bro.  :biggrin:
> *



PM SENT, THANKS PBJ :biggrin: HOW THE HELL YOU BEEN,


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.




----------



## snackpack

Nice!!!!


----------



## snackpack

Nice!!!!


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

THANK JASON YOUR CAR LOOKS SICK, IVE GOT YOUR 380 IN STOCK


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

HOW MUCH FOR THE VIAIR 444C DUALS ? AND A CALi COMBO SKIN FOR A 89 MAZDA B2200 ????


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Mar 17 2010, 11:41 AM~16917103
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE VIAIR 444C DUALS ? AND A CALi COMBO SKIN FOR A 89 MAZDA B2200 ????
> *



VIAIR 444c $ 180.00 EACH

89 MAZDA FULL SKIN COMBO SMOOTHIE, $ 180.00


----------



## [email protected] Lift

Wow you guys carry everything


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by [email protected] Lift_@Mar 17 2010, 12:54 PM~16917763
> *Wow you guys carry everything
> *



NOT MUCH 4X4 STUFF ""THO HINT HINT LOL""


----------



## 68caddy

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Mar 11 2010, 01:05 AM~16857825
> *YO GOT THE NEW WHEELS ON GETING READY TO FLAKE OUT THE ROOF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What kind of wheels and size are these??


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by 68caddy_@Mar 17 2010, 09:10 PM~16922685
> *What kind of wheels and size are these??
> *


 15''X7 ASTRO SUPREAMS, W/ 205-70-15''


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Mar 16 2010, 11:00 AM~16905887
> *THANK JASON YOUR CAR LOOKS SICK, IVE GOT YOUR 380 IN STOCK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

DERICKS 64, THANKS IF YOU NEED ANOTHER KIT LET ME KNOW, CAR WAS BAGGED BY OV DAN WHO USED TO WORK FOR FBIRIDES...










FBSS 2 480'S 1 CHROME 6 GAL W/ SLAMS ALL 1/2''


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

JOHN THANX FOR BUYING YOUR AIRRIDETECH KIT FROM AMERICANPASTIMS.
WE LOVE YOUR TRUCK, TRUCK WAS BAGGED BY OV DAN....


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

IF YOU NOR CAL GUYS ARE LOOKING FOR A REAL GOOD AIR RIDE INSTALLER CALL DAN, HE USED TO WORK FOR FBIRIDES.COM, AMERICAN PASTIMES SUBLETS OUR INSTALL'S TO HIM AND HAVE NO PROB'S GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE....
O.V.DANSBAGGS @916-367-2483


----------



## snackpack

2nd That!! Dan's good.


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

gettn ready to bag the wifes car, gunna use 5'' slams in the front and 6'' slames in the rear...


----------



## midnighter

I was gonna say that looks a whole lot like Dan's house!


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

yea we sublet all are bag jobs to him, He rocks on the $ you will be lucky to find a better deal. :0


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

58-64 IMP REAR BOLT IN BAG BRACKETS ARE IN STOCK AND READY TO SHIP :biggrin: 
ATTN CRIS @ JOEYS CUSTOMS YOUR BAG BRACKETS ARE SHIPING OUT TODAY THANKS HOMMIE...


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

10% of all orders today :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROSunshine

so you're only doing 10% *OF* the orders today? :rofl: J/k
good deal Jay!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Mar 31 2010, 09:48 AM~17054391
> *10% of all orders today :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BlitZ

How much for a 3gallon tank with at least 5+ ports?


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 4 2010, 11:03 PM~17097928
> *so you're only doing 10% OF the orders today? :rofl: J/k
> good deal Jay!
> *



HEY HIPPY I MENT OF ANYTHING IN THE STORE LOL


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Apr 5 2010, 03:25 PM~17103076
> *How much for a 3gallon tank with at least 5+ ports?
> *


 pm sent thanks hommie


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by ROSunshine_@Apr 4 2010, 11:03 PM~17097928
> *so you're only doing 10% OF the orders today? :rofl: J/k
> good deal Jay!
> *


 off off off off :wow:


----------



## ROSunshine

sorry jay had to call you out on that one


----------



## BlitZ

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Apr 7 2010, 09:27 AM~17122764
> *pm sent thanks hommie
> *


  i didnt get any pm...


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:0


> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Apr 7 2010, 11:13 PM~17130970
> *  i didnt get any pm...
> *


 :0


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Apr 8 2010, 07:11 AM~17132518
> *:0
> :0
> *


sorry dude will do it again


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

3 gal 6port 65.00 + 10% off :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Apr 8 2010, 08:45 AM~17133094
> *sorry dude will do it again*


 :twak:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:biggrin:


----------



## BlitZ

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Apr 8 2010, 08:47 AM~17133601
> *3 gal 6port 65.00 + 10% off :biggrin:
> *


what size are the ports?


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by BlitZ_@Apr 8 2010, 08:43 PM~17139537
> *what size are the ports?
> *


 1/2'' PORTS :0


----------



## BlitZ

> _Originally posted by POORBOYS C.C._@Apr 9 2010, 02:33 PM~17146496
> *1/2'' PORTS :0
> *


Sweeeeeeet, is that something you guys have in stock or would you have to order them?
i would probably drive up there and pick them up hopefully this next week...


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

HAVE THEN IN STOCK :cheesy:


----------



## ROSunshine

TTT


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

OK GUYS CHECK IT OUT IM THE NEW ACCUAIR DEALER IN NOR CALL
IF YOU HAVNT CHECKED EM OUT DO SO WWW.ACCUAIRSUSPENSION.COM

SO WE NOW STOCK
AIR RIDE TECH AKA RIDETECH
AIR LIFT CO.
AVS
VIAIR
SLAM
ACCUAIR
AMERICAN PASTIMES LOW BUCK BRAND OF AIR KITS
FIRESTONE
TCI
HEIDTS
ETC....................................................10% OFF ANY ORDER


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

T.G.I.F. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## jesse13

How much for the rear brackets for a 64??


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

> _Originally posted by jesse13_@Apr 30 2010, 03:28 PM~17353685
> *How much for the rear brackets for a 64??
> *


 PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

*IVE GOT MORE AIR RIDE PRTS IN STOCK IN NOR CAL THAN ANYONE*

LET ME KNOW







JAYS STREETLOW.jpg (109.7 KB)


----------



## RELENTLESS C.C.

*MY 1962*

#TEAMSREETLOW


----------

